# My wife (red dress)



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

My wife (red dress)
We were getting dressed up for our Christmas family photo shoot and I took these of my wife.
Just thought I'd share. I think she looks stunning!!!


My Beautiful Sexy Wife by db digital, on Flickr


My Beautiful Sexy Wife by db digital, on Flickr


----------



## IloveKindleAV (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello Kahoolawe!!!

Your wife looks so beautiful and oh yes, she is more than sexy!!! You are proud of her because she is having you as good husband!

Merry Christmas!!!   God bless both of you!


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

IloveKindleAV said:


> Hello Kahoolawe!!!
> 
> Your wife looks so beautiful and oh yes, she is more than sexy!!! You are proud of her because she is having you as good husband!
> 
> Merry Christmas!!!  God bless both of you!


Thanks for taking the time!!! I appreciate it! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## IloveKindleAV (Nov 1, 2012)

kahoolawe said:


> Thanks for taking the time!!! I appreciate it! Merry Christmas!!!


You are welcome anytime!!!


----------



## fletcherbest (Jan 16, 2013)

Vavavoom!  As the kids these days would say.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

fletcherbest said:


> Vavavoom! As the kids these days would say.


I appreciate the compliment!!!


----------

